# Myakka State Park 7-19



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

We need to start a new section for the "nature" type person for information like camping, hiking, and all the other people that don't catch any fish.  ;D  I do lots of nature trips that I would love to share with people...but there really isn't a section for them here.

So to start my Nature report...hopefully the first in a new section....  .

While everyone was away playing with there bhotes I went exploring at Myakka State Park with my Sister, her two kids, and my Fisherwoman.  My Sister made sure to remind us that we needed to bring cash because the fee at the gate went up to $6, (up from 5)!  We made a special side trip to the ATM to get some $$ and start our rush to get to the park by the 8am opening.  Everyone knows that the later that you get to the park the more touresty the place gets.  More touresty = less bambi action.  We were 4th in line when the gates opened up, and everyone in front of us had there bikes so it was looking like the wildlife part of the expidetion would be making a showing.  Pull up to the gate and hand over our $$, and the park lady says...."All state parks in Florida are free today"  It was the best feeling ever...I just got paid to go to a park today!  Things were really starting to look up for the trip.

We get through the gate and I take the foot of the gas for the nice piss people off speed of 7mph aka coasting.  As soon as I start getting comfortable my girl points out some deer....on a sewage lift station less that 1/2 mile inside the gate.  I took a series of pictures but all of them had PVC and other things that go with a lift station in the background.  None of the pictures turned out, but it was another good sign of things to come.  At the first river crossing just in time to see a couple of yaks heading out towards the South Lake.










On the bridge there was a ton of these ugly things.  The water level was way up causing some of the drifting grass to snag on the bottom of the bridge making a save haven for these river cloggers, aka water hyacinth.










Our first trail of the day was next to the river.  By the signs on the trail we were the second one to travel it that morning...after a couple of pigs.  We started walking really quietly to make sure we were not going to become pig food, and we stopped watching where we were walking.  I was quickly reminded to keep your head up and look for the small, (and not so small stuff) too.  Almost walked into this guy, about 5 or 6 inches across.









My girl pointed a pig out that we had walked past.  I start making a track back to get a picture of it, and realize that it is a signle boar about 75lbs.  It started walking towards me so I cranked off a couple of picures real quick before the pig food theory was going to be proven at my expense.  He made eye contact with me...I made eye contact with his tusketlets, and decided that I was done taking pictures.  We got within 20ft of each other, so I guess it was a safe encounter.










It was my girls first time at Myakka so we had to hit up all the good spots, so we were off to the dam to check out the Alligators.  Something about this spot that all they all seem to like.  I walk around the "don't molest the Alligators" sign to take some pictures on a little patch of grass next to the waterline.








I start to take pictures of a little one hanging out, and my girl does the "hey babe....look behind you".  There was a 10fter sleeping with some weeds on top of his head...didn't even see him and walked 5ft past him....woops.  :-/  I start to back up and I see another one that I walked past, only about 8ft long.









Another one about the same time started swimming towards me...so I decided that it was time to abort the Alligator picture session.  The Alligator from the picture above decided that it wanted to fight over me...and turned towards the new one.    I didn't know I looked that yummy.  Order was quickly assessed.  I wish I could explain how fast that the gator moved away.  My Camera shoots 3 frames a second....first shot is below...second shot...just a swirl in the water with not even a tail.  Again time to reassess the stituation on where I was standing.









Also found this guy trying to find some food.  Watched him for a good 5 minutes through the view finder and he didn't eat anything.  I think he was pre occupied with his reflection...









On the way back we were confronted by a brave baby Squirl.  Reminds me a lot of the flippers and pelicans that want freebies.  I chased him up a tree, to remind him of the preditor-prey factor that I was just reminded of.  Kind of my way to pass on the knowledge to the youth of America.  









Snapped a quick picture of the North Lake.









Off to the next cool spot, the bird observation deck.  There was water all around, and tons of cool things to see.  Minnows, Gar, and even a Baby Soft Shell Turtle decided to join the fun.  Luke was pointing out all the fish, and Kelsea was telling him what they were by signing "fish" and saying it aloud.









Another cool sight was this bird couple.  We saw 4 total, and I had to go to wiki to get the bird type.  Rare in Florida, native to Texas and Mexico....someone should tell them that.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black-bellied_Whistling_Duck









It was time to head back to the Consession stands to put some food in the bellies, and spend the $6 at the park.  The food was what you would expect from a consession stand....with a couple things added to the menu like fried gator bites and boiled peanuts.  After we got some food in our bellies we all decided that it was nap time, and started to head out.  On our way our we saw my favorite bird ever so we had to stop and take some pics.  Swallow Tail Kites!  There was 3 of them and they were eating there lunch too.  They would swoop down to the tops of the trees and it the high grass and grab little insects.  Then fly back up and then eat them.









This one has one in it's talons.  MMmmm









While taking pictures of the Kites, this baby Red Shoulder Hawk flew down and tried to catch something.  He missed then flew back into a Palm tree near by.  I walked over to him, and to my suprise...he didn't fly away.  Clicked off a couple of pictures and he started to sing a song for me...









After watching the Kites for 20 minutes or so we decided to call it  It was starting to get touresty.  We witnessed two almost crashes between cars not watching where they were going.  Add to that the local Harley Club was on a cruse with the "I'm trying to make up for something" pipes.  :

-Richard


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

cool report , thanks for sharing . been a while since i have been to myakka, there were always tons of gators there


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

The wading bird checking out his reflection is a limpkin. 

They make the loudest, oddest screaming noise in the marsh. Very cool. 

Great shots, thanks for sharing!

-T


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like a nice day trip and good photos. Quite a variety of wildlife. I'm a fan of the kites-cool looking bird.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Great Post and Pics!!! Thanks.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

love the pics


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Very great pics. 

But I don't know how rare the black bellied ducks are. We saw a lot over at STA 3/4 last year.


----------



## G2OMARINE (Dec 29, 2008)

The eighth one is great! Taking pictures is half the fun of being in the outdoors.How long is the walking trail at myakka?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone. There are 10+ nature trials around Myakka. Most of them are about 1/2 to 3/4 of a mile long. Clay Gully is much longer though, more of a biking trail.

The ducks were listed as a non-native species to Flordia. They are migratory from Mexico to Texas. The wiki map doesn't even show that they are seen in Florida.

-Richard


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I hope you get your forum section. I enjoyed the pictures and the story along with them. Certainly would like to see more.


----------



## twentythree (May 11, 2009)

Nice pics! I grew up on the Myakka, I havent been there since right after the wife and I got married 20yrs ago. Your photos really captured some of its beauty. I'm hoping to go back this year, maybe this time we won't try to get eaten by the gators like last time !


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

Really enjoyed your photos Great job!


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

Great photos! What Kind of camera were you using?



Alex


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Nikon D60, great camera. Been very loyal to me.


----------

